# Restoring Cast Iron Help Needed!



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello,
I picked up some Prewar Cast Iron Fence that I plan to restore
I do not have any experience in cast iron so I need your help!
I need advice on cleaning, painting, and repairing (putting pieces back together and "Creating pieces")
Right now I am soaking some in EnvapoRust and then scrubbing it in Mineral Spirits. It seems to be working pretty well, but not all the paint is getting removed.
One piece was broken in half, so I need to know how to glue it back together, and some pieces are missing "links". Is there some way I can recreate them?

Here are some pics:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well Paint stripper would be the best, to get all the paint off!
With the right tools you can weld the metal back together, but that takes a huge skill set to pull off! And one tiny welder too!
Epoxy is going to be your best bet to sick things back together.
For the pieces that are missing, plastic rods shaped to what you want is probably the best method.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

JB Weld could really help. Cast Iron is a time consuming and a PITA to weld. If you can find a place or shop with a blast cabinet, it'd really help.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the responses so far. I do not have a welder or a blast cabinet, so those options are out.
I like the idea of JB Weld to put the pieces back together... Will that work if I make pieces out of plastic or wood as well?
NIMT, The mineral spirits should work to remove the paint correct?
Thanks guys!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey I've got experiance with cast Iron frying pans too!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mineral spirits do a lousy job at stripping paint, are better off using Easy Off oven cleaner, Purple cleaner, Acetone, Lacquer thinner, or paint stripper.
JB weld does work well (It’s Epoxy) and it will attach the plastic parts to it too. Just rough up the ends of the plastic for the JB to grab on to.
You could also make the parts out of putty epoxy too, kneed it up then form it into the pieces you need.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

We always put badly rusted cast iron in a hot fire and burn it clean. Heat it red hot and when it cools rub it down and put a coating of grease/paint on it. It will come out looking like new.

Ray


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That fence is awsome. Hope it gets restored. Where did you find it?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> That fence is awsome. Hope it gets restored. Where did you find it?


I agree nice fencing, do tell where you found it.
Do you know who manufactured it?

What color are you going to paint them?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You may have better luck with a plaster casting. Mold a good fence then inlay the broken one and fill in to repair. 

Another option is make a whole new fence with a rubber mold like the lead soldiers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice fences !!!

You can soak the fence in DILUTED muriatic acid to remove rust, paint, etc. If so, be very careful with the stuff ... rubber gloves, watch your eyes, etc. It, by itself, get that cast iron shiny clean.

T-Man's plaster mold idea is a good one to recreate the missing parts. It looks like the missing "fence rails" are pretty shallow in shape, making them good candidates for a mold release. JB-Weld to glue/mate new/recreated parts, with some sort of reinforcing backing strip, overlapped to the existing structure. (I.e., NOT just a glued end or butt joint.)

Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Guys!
The Fence.... at least the first one was made by Dent Hardware/Toys in the 1920-30's.
I don't want to go the muriatic acid route if I don't have to.
I am intrigued by the casting. I don't know anything about that... but are you saying I can make a mold with a piece of fence and use that mold to make more pieces?
That would be awesome! What tools and supplies would I need to do something like that?
As far as the color goes.... Blue Comet Blue... JK
It was green with gold tops originally.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I guess I can make them like this
http://www.ehow.com/how_5475659_make-lead-soldiers.html#page=0


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, use existing fence as a "male" to make a plaster-of-paris "female" mold. Then, with that, pour in "stuff" to make your missing male parts.

"Stuff" can be JB-weld (epoxy), or urethane, or similar. You don't need high strength ... this is mostly decorative work. You could even make the parts out of plaster itself, perhaps with some reinforcement cloth inside. Might be brittle, though.

When working with molds, coat your parts with some easy-release agent ... Vaseline or a true mold-release.

T-Man has done some nice mold work recently. Check out his Lionel 1668 (or 1688?) rebuild thread.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I would be interested in doing a rubber mold and making additional complete pieces.
I am guessing it will be expensive to get everything I would need though.... 
They weigh about 14 ounces each...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok molding parts I know.
You need silicone molding material and urethane plastic casting resin.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silicone-RT...194?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a259574d2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Urethane-Ca...226?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cde1d272


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks NIMT. That would be to make "plastic" copies though correct?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

OK
Today is Chemical Warfare...
I am using a wire brush, EnvapoRust and Gel Paint Stripper to get rid of the rust and paint.
I am first coating them with the paint stripper, and then after 30 minutes I scrub it off with a wire brush. Then I am letting it soak in the EnvapoRust. All the paint isn't coming off.... most of it but not all of it. I may repeat the process or settle for good enough. As far as the missing links goes, I bought a wooden dowel rod that is roughly the same diameter. The idea is to cut it to length and secure with JB Weld. We will see if it works


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

*Update*

I figured I would post an update on the fence restoration
Some fences were very easy to strip, others were next to impossible.
I have included a pic of a stripped piece and then pics of pieces after I have painted them,
What do you think?


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Try this if you have a lot of them to do.

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/andyspatch/rust.htm


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

BK R,
Thanks for the link.
I use EnvapoRust for my rust removal. Unless do you think electrolysis would also remove the paint?

Also do you think a Lionel Transformer will do the work of a power supply?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I've used electrolysis restoring old hand tools and it works great. There's a number of web sites you can look up. FWIW I've used baking soda and it worked just as well. Fences look great


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hellgate said:


> Thanks NIMT. That would be to make "plastic" copies though correct?


You could use high temp silicone and make them out off brass?
I know that's a whole lot of work! 
I love the look of your rebuilt fences!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Farquhar (Feb 20, 2013)

The repainted fence looks fantastic!

Odds are after you paint it, you won't be able to tell which ones had some stubborn paint on them. Cast iron wasn't exactly smooth to begin with.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They look great re painted, I agree after you paint them they will all look good. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hellgate,

That restored / repainted fence section looks fantastic! Nice work!

Can you give us the width x height dimensions of that panel, just to put the size in perspective?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

They came out very nice. The gold detailing really makes it pop. Better then new. Hope you got a nice spot for them.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks!
TJ the average piece like the one in the picture is about 6 inches high and 12 inches long


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks. Bigger than I thought, actually. They have a wonderful, nostalgic look to them.

TJ


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

They definitely make a statement!
SJM, I don't have an official spot for them yet. My layout is a temporary one, but I was thinking about the corners, just in case an engine decides to go a little too fast 

I was also thinking about selling the fence after I refinish them.
Buy them, do my restoration, and then sell them layout/Christmas Tree ready.
Not sure what the demand would be though


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

With the price on them at the train show I would be tempted to sell them also. I just think there pretty cool, story and all and would be hard to replace if you had a future need for them. But then again my basement is filled with stuff I think is cool and will someday have a use for, rusting and rotting away!


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I thought about this today and I wanted to run it by all of you.
I think it would be a cool idea to rent out my fence to a movie production.
Say someone is making a movie in the 1930's during Christmas time. My fence would be perfect for under the tree.
However I have no clue how to let the movie people know... Anyone?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Google / research "Hollywood prop shop" and the like?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

To clear coat or not?
I have never used clear coat, but I am wondering if I should clear coat the fence or not.
I have noticed that when 2 pieces are connected, they rub against each other enough for paint loss. I do not know if this is avoidable or not.
Any ideas?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You could try a clear coat I think they make some that are tougher then the paint, I think some paint loss may be unavoidable but let the paint cure for a while, some paints don't fully cure for weeks!


----------



## crash2usaf (Apr 2, 2013)

a clear SUPER THIN coat of epoxy varnish


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate.....cat got your tongue? ?

You have not said anything in months?
Whats ya doing?


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

My wife said I should listen more 

Instead of tying up this thread I will post a new thread with my happenings of the last couple months that have left me MIA. Mostly good stuff, some not so good stuff.
I will say I have missed you all though!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hellgate said:


> My wife said I should listen more
> 
> Instead of tying up this thread I will post a new thread with my happenings of the last couple months that have left me MIA. Mostly good stuff, some not so good stuff.
> I will say I have missed you all though!!



OK, I was just being my nosy normal self. 
Miss your postings. :smokin:

Listen to her or to us?


----------

